# Charlie Horse's Year In Pictures 2017



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Just some of the best photos from this year's adventures.

Starring:

Luna (German Sheppard puppy)
Shelby G.T. (Tall black hornless alpine)
Woodstock (Orange alpine/boer cross with curved horns)
Bacchus (Scimitar horn alpine. Boss goat)
Vincent VanGoat (Black LaMancha)
Berry Goatalo (Young alpine with one-quarter nubian)
Victoria (Female alpine cou-blonk)
Amelia Goat-Hart (Female alpine/saanan brown deer markings)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat! I love your dog, too!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow beautiful, I wish i could do this with some of my goats. So lucky what a good looking herd


----------

